# Michigan Bow manufacturers?



## pkuptruck007

Besides darton and oneida, are there any other
michigan based manufacturers? 

If so, can someone provide links?

thanks


----------



## Michihunter

Monster Bows http://monsterbows.com/monster/

Supposedly Strother Archery is going to be mfg'd in Mi if/when they get the OK to produce bows. http://www.strotherarchery.com/


----------



## ONEIDABOW1

I believe Quest bows which is a division of G5 outdoors is based in Memphis, Michigan which is around the Armada/Richmond area.


----------



## jdawg240

Barnsdale Archery, Iron Mountian 

Elite Bows are made at the G-5 plant in Memphis as well I belive.


----------



## hartofthethumb

Strother bows are being made in Sandusky MI by IAD. Not real sure what is going but I hope things get ironed out soon... mine has been on order about a month but Strother hasn't officially taken the dealers' orders yet. The reps have bows now so thats a good sign.


----------



## Atchison

http://www.questarchery.com
http://www.elitearchery.com
http://www.dartonarchery.com
Stother (but they are having some issues, if they get them straighted out will be a great product)

I recommend Quest as I think its very underrated, G5 has brought that lineup on par with everyone else


----------



## Michihunter

Elite is not MI based. 

Elite Archery was sold in 2007 to J2 Archery based in College Place, Washington. Then in January of 2009, Elite Outdoors, LLC purchased Elite Archery and moved the corporate office from Washington State to Upstate New York.

Elite Outdoors, LLC.
235 Middle Road
Henrietta, NY 14467


----------



## Bullrider115

Although Elite HQ is not Michigan Based, they are manufactured in Memphis, with Quest and the G5 Line at Grace Industries.......


----------



## eagleseyearchery

pkuptruck007 said:


> Besides darton and oneida, are there any other
> michigan based manufacturers?
> 
> If so, can someone provide links?
> 
> thanks


Moxie


----------



## smith34

Bullrider115 said:


> Although Elite HQ is not Michigan Based, they are manufactured in Memphis, with Quest and the G5 Line at Grace Industries.......


It’s not always about “HQ”..., but incorporating a business in one state vs another often has tax advantages. Where it is manufactured has more importance in this threads question.


----------



## 12970

This Thread is Old, as Monster is no more, nor is CP Oneida and Wheeler was years back also gone and Bear has been long gone for a long time which was known as a Michigan Bow Company. And Darton was bought Out recently? Time Have Changed since This Thread was Started back in 2009...
Newaygo1


----------



## Bucket-Back

Yup, new platform recommends threads that are years old.


----------



## matt76cmich1

Newaygo1 said:


> This Thread is Old, as Monster is no more, nor is CP Oneida and Wheeler was years back also gone and Bear has been long gone for a long time which was known as a Michigan Bow Company. And Darton was bought Out recently? Time Have Changed since This Thread was Started back in 2009...
> Newaygo1


Yes late to the dance here, but from what I've read Darton will be still be based out of Hale, MI. Time will tell, but I'm hoping they stay here. Hoping my next bow will be a Darton.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## -db-

This thread, or the topic at least, should be updated regularly along with other threads listing/highlighting Michigan-based sporting goods manufacturers and businesses.


----------

